# تم افتتاح قسم هندسة الاتصالات



## المهندس (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

تم افتتاح القسم الذي طالما انتظرتموه ..
و نأسف للتأخر بافتتاح القسم لظروف فنية فقط ..

الآن ننتظر دور مهندسي الاتصالات ..
لإتحافنا بالمواضيع الجميلة و المميزة عن عالم الاتصالات ..

:15:

بانتظار جديدكم و إبداعاتكم المميزة ..

و تحياتي

:34:


----------



## ماهر طلبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

*تهنئة من القلب بافتتاح القسم الجديد
دائما الى الامام
*


----------



## Ayman (14 أغسطس 2009)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مبروك لمهندسي الاتصالات و مديري و مشرفي المنتدى و جميع الأعضاء
ان شاء الله نجد ما يسرنا هنا


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله في الجهود والى الامام


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

هنيئا لنا بهذا القسم المهم جدا 
بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مبروك للجميع بافتتاح القسم الجديد 
وبانتظار جهود مهندسى الاتصالات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك القسم وان شاء الله يكون بداية خير للإتصالات ومهندسيهم


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مليون مبروك لكل مهندسي الاتصالات


----------



## محمد حامد (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبروووووووك القسم الجديييييد 
إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## م.سارة (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد اللي اكيد انه رح يكون مفيد لكتير مهندسين..........

 ونحنا دايما مننتظر افضل الافضل من منتدانا الغالي.................................


----------



## solarpower (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم سدد الله خطاكم وجهود مباركة باذن الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 أغسطس 2009)

نبارك للجميع افتتاح قسم الاتصالات، ونتمنى للقائمين والمشرفين عليه التوفيق والنجاح في مهمتهم. ونتمنى لهذا القسم أن يواكب تطلعات المهندس العربي للإرتقاء بهذا المجال الحيوي.*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك لكل مهندسي الأتصالات وأن شاء الله تزيد الخبرة والفعالية في هذا القسم الجديد الذي سيضيف الخبرة لكل المهندسين العرب في هذا الأختصاص ومن الله التوفيق ........


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يوفق ويبارك جهودكم وكل العاملين معكم على تقديم ما فيه الخير والمصلحة.


----------



## التواتي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مبروك*

مبروك عليكم القاعدة الجديدة لدعم هذا الصرح الكبير الرائع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 أغسطس 2009)

سيرو على بركة الله وربنا يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه ونريد من المتخصصين الابحار فى هذا القسم الجديد
لكم كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (14 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## تولين (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لمهندسي الاتصالات افتتاح القسم


----------



## ادم حامد (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لافتتاح قسم الاتصالات وانا مهندس اتصالات ,نأمل ان تعم الفائده


----------



## المهندسة نور (14 أغسطس 2009)

_مبروك افتتاح قسم هندسة الاتصالات_


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مليون مبارك القسم الجديد
وبالتوفيق النشاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_ مبروك والف على الخير والبركه افتتاح القسم الجديد ونامل من الله ان يكون رافد قوي للمنتدى_


----------



## حسن البردويل (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مبروك لمهندسي الإتصالات بالقسم الجديد


----------



## الطيبات (14 أغسطس 2009)

قسم أساسي في الكهرباء 
مبروك لنا جميعا


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك للجميع وإلى الأمام
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## فيصل مطر (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك 00خطوة جديدة وان شاء الله سديدة0


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك لمهندسي الإتصالات خاصة وللمهندسين عامة
دائما يارب من تميز الى تميز


----------



## م.وسيم (14 أغسطس 2009)

1000 1000 مبارك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مبروك لشباب الاتصالات و يالله فرجونا همتكن 
و طالعوا الخفايا .
و الشكر لإدارة هذا المنتدى 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zaen (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لأدرة المنتدى على جهودها 

ومبروك لمهندسي ألأتصالات

أسئل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (14 أغسطس 2009)

اجمل تهنئة لمهندسي الاتصالات بفتتاح قسم الاتصالات
و الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 أغسطس 2009)

*تهنئـــــــــــــــــــه من القلب.............*

السلام عليكم

اولا احب ان اهنئ مهندسي الاتصالات وكل شخص يهتم بهذا الاختصاص والتهنئه موصوله الى اداره ومشرفي ملتقى المهندسين العرب وهذا ان دل على شئ فيدل على الاصرار في توصيل المعلومه الى كل المهندسين العرب والارتقاء بهم الى المستويات المطلوبه للنهضه العربيه بارك الله بكم اداره ومشرفين واعضاء ونسال الباري عز وجل باستمرار هذه النعمه ...........​



مع تحياتي


----------



## plazma (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك القسم الجديد إلي طالما انتظرناه......
ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (14 أغسطس 2009)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته و مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد و ان شاء الله بشري خير علي جميع المهندسين


----------



## عصام المحمدي (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك ويارب إضافة المزيد من الأقسام الخدمية ألي بتفيد كل الأعضاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> تم افتتاح القسم الذي طالما انتظرتموه ..
> و نأسف للتأخر بافتتاح القسم لظروف فنية فقط ..
> ...


 إلى الأمام ،، وفقك الله أخي الفاضل 
(المهندس)


ووفق كل المشرفين العامين
ومشرفي الأقسام 
وادام الله تميز هذا الملتقى 
ومن تقدم الى تميز وابداع

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك ..

:7:​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك القسم الجديد والى الامام دائما


----------



## nst1 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك ونتمى التوفيق وان نحصل على فائدة بالطلاع على ما ننظهره من الاخوة المهندسين في الاتصال
وفقكم الله ياشباب الاتصالات


----------



## eng_osman7afez (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميه مليون مبروك لمهندسى الاتصالات اتمنى ان يكونوا موفقين والاستفاده بهذا القسم ان شاء الله


----------



## عصمت احمد (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مبروووووووك القسم الجديييييد 
إلى الأمام دائما*​


----------



## AH MO SA (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (15 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم بارك لهم في ذلك


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (15 أغسطس 2009)

اهنئكم من كل قلبي على فتح قسم هندسة الاتصالات لما له من اهميه في حياتنا


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (15 أغسطس 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووك للقسم الجديد
وفي انتظار افادتكم والي الامام


----------



## باجة العراق (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك وندعوا الله التوفيق لكم للرقي في هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (15 أغسطس 2009)

*:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندسي الاتصالات
نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....
ولذلك 
اوبارك لمهندسي الاتصالات 

وارجو كل من لة فكره تسهم في تحقيق اهداف هذا القسم ....
ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. 
اعتذر علي التأخير*​

 الف مبروك.....:13:


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (15 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق دائما والى الامام يا منتدى الهندسة


----------



## المسلم84 (15 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله للقسم الجديد


----------



## الخطيم (15 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## زينه السعدي (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروك مع تمنياتي بالموفقية ومزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## hamada elrefaey (15 أغسطس 2009)

1000 مبرك هذا القسم الجديد

كن كالمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــطر أينما وقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع نفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مروة 1022 (15 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك افتتاح هذا القسم الرائع
ولانه تخصصى الاساسى 
ان شاء الله يكون فيه النفع والخير للجميع 
دمتم بخير 



المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> تم افتتاح القسم الذي طالما انتظرتموه ..
> و نأسف للتأخر بافتتاح القسم لظروف فنية فقط ..
> ...


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (15 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك مبروك ..مزيد من التقدم والازدهار لملتقانا.....


----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 أغسطس 2009)

:13::13:تهنئة من القلب لكل من ساهم بهذا الملتقى وبمن يسعى لتطويره:13::13:
:14::14:الف مبروك منتدى هندسة الاتصالات:14::14:​


----------



## محمد تكيف (15 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله في الجهود*


----------



## طموح2 (15 أغسطس 2009)

طموح2 يهنئكم بقدوم شهر رمضان الفضيل وكل عام وانتم بخير وكثروا من الطاعات


----------



## tayseer_eng (15 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك, و الله الموفق ,وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## رمزي8 (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير اخوكم مشترك جديد ارجوا منكم ان تعلموني استخدام الموقع هدا 


ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أماندا (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروووووووك للجميع 
شكرا على الجهووووود الطيبه


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (16 أغسطس 2009)

* ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ، الحمد لله أخيراً على افتتاح القسم ، لقد انتظرناه منذ زمن وأريد أن أشكر الإدارة شكر جزيل لتلبية طلب مهندسي الإتصالات وهذا غير مستغرب من الإدارة المتميزة ، و أشيد بالإخوة كلهم الذين سعوا للافتتاح هذا القسم بكل ما آتوا واعذروني على عدم ذكر أسمائهم كلهم لكن مشاركاتهم وطلب لافتتاح القسم تجدونها وأخص بالذكر :*

*م. محمد على الديب . *​*م. ماجد عباس محمد .*
*هبة محمود .*
*عماد حسن .*
*allaa** .*

ونسأل الله أن يبارك لنا في هذا القسم ، وأن يجعله في ميزان حسنات كل المشاركين والذي يقدمون يد العون ، كما قال الشاعر :

*اليومَ شيءٌ وغداً مثلُهُ من نخب العلم التي تلتقط*
*يُحصِّل المرءُ بـها حِكْمةً وإنما السيلُ اجتماعُ النُقَطْ*


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووك
وأخييييرا بعد طول انتظار


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (17 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مبروووك وجزاكم الله خيرا وإلى الأمام دائما

م/ آية الرحمن


----------



## كونى عائشة (18 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا هموووووووووووووووووت من الفرحة
للأسف لم الاحظ ان القسم اتفتح الا امبارح عينى لمحت الاسم قلت دى اكيييد تهيوءات بس انا دلوقتى اتأكدت
جزى الله مشرفينا كل خير على كل مجهوداتهم
ومبروك ليه ولكل مهندسين الاتصالات:77:


----------



## حسام 2009 (21 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مبروك لمهندسى الاتصالات


----------



## Almuhammedi (22 أغسطس 2009)

*تهانينا لافتتاح القسم*

شكرا جزيلا على تخصيص قسم جديد للاتصالات.

أتمنى من المشاركين افتتاح مواضيع ذات علاقة ولو حتى استفسارات.

يمكن أن نستفيد جميعا في مجال الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية, الشبكات, البروتوكولات, وكذلك تبادل المعلومات حول شركات الموبايل وأنواع أنظمة الموبايل مثل gsm و cdma و wcdma
وغيرها.


----------



## Almuhammedi (23 أغسطس 2009)

*هدية الافتتاح*

بمناسبة الافتتاح وجدت مجموعة من الكتب العربية المفيدة في هذا الموقع (ربما تم الإشارة إليه سابقا):

http://www.kutub.info

وفيه كتب في الالكترونيات والاتصالات:
http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=65

وكتب في الكهرباء بشكل عام:

http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=13

وهنا مجموعة من الكتب العالمية:
(يمكن إبدال عنوان 4shared.com بـ 208.88.227.170 في حالة وجود مشاكل)

http://www.4shared.com/file/43079067/e34e37ad/Communication_Systems_-_4ed_-_Haykin.html?s=1

http://4shared.com/file/50074835/71...n_Simon_Haykin_With_Solutions_Manual.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/3858627...nd_Systems_For_Optical_Communication.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/3636773...cation_Systems_and_Computer_Networks.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/4791956...ireless_Communication_Systems_2nd_Ed.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/3886816...nicationEngineering2ndEdMar2007Wiley.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/54659371/b4e493ed/Communication_Systems_Engineering.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/5694895...ta_Communications_Using_Vsat_Systems.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/73205295/b2ed5b60/Fundamentals_of_Communications_Systems.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/6465883..._The_Global_Positioning_System_-_fly.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/4561573...by_John_D_Kraus__Instructors_Manual_.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/4256682...ation_circuits_-_analysis_and_design.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/77038272/be47c458/Video_and_Television_Engineering.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/6359308...ems_Analysis_and_Design_Using_Matlab.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/21494044/cf4a3891/Fuzzy_Control_Systems_Design_and_Analysis.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/1733762...ications_in_a_Process_Control_System.html?s=1


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية للكل :
ارجو منكم انو تلتزموا بموضوع المشاركه في الموضوع مش الشكر على الموضوع. لانو طالما االاعضاء ادرجوا موضوع معيين فالاصل انو الكل يلتزم بتزويد هذا الموضوع بماده بنفس الموضوع ، واحنا عارفين ضمنيا انكم شاكرين لصاحب الموضوع . دون كتابه هذا على الردود . وسبب ملاحظتي هذه انو بيروح معظم صفحات الموضوع على الشكر والتقدير ومرات بيضيع معلومات قيمه بين ثنايا الصفحات وبيمل المتصفح الها نتيجه زياده عدد الصفحات دون وجود ماده علميه مضافه للموضع الاصلي . *​
*وانا برأيي قسم الاتصالات بفعل ردود الشكر والترحيب فقد جزء كبير من متعته ومن حتى مسماه كقسم لانو صار صفحات تهاني . وزانا بطلب من الاداره ترتيبه بشكل مناسب على شان اللي يدخلله بس علشان يحصل على ماده علميه او على شان يضيف ماده علميه اما اسئله الاعضاء فتنحط في قسم خاص مع ردوده . وارجوا من الاداره ان تقوم بعمل شي بخصوص هذا الموضوع.

مع تمنياتي لكم بتفهم الموضوع على مستوى المسؤولية.​*​


----------



## NEC (28 أغسطس 2009)

ايوة كذا من زمااااااااان ونا اتمنى فتح ه1ا المنتدى والحمد لله الله يعطيكم الف عافية شكراااا


----------



## DANTEY (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للجميع وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## mata (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووك القسم الجديد وهدا احسن بكتير


----------



## نوري نت (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الامام ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## wavestorm1986 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله تم افتتاح هذا القسم 
و ان شاء الله مهندسي الاتصالات ميقصرون 
مبرووووووووك


----------



## المستقبل احلى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك بلتوفيق والازدهار الدائم


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكرا لجهودكم بس انا شايف انو هذا الموضوع المثبت ضاع بين ثنايا عبارات التهنة والشكر وما في حدا اضاف شي . وانا طرحت موضوع ترتيب مواد الملتقى مع الادارة وان شاء الله سيتم ترتيب المشاركات وعمل مكتبه علميه مليئه بالمواد العمليه الخاصه بالاتصالات بعيدا عن ضوضاء الشكر والمشاركات والردود الغير مفيده. لنحصل على تجمع مواد علميه يقصده كل من يدخل المنتدى.


----------



## صادق المسلم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك على هذا التقدم 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المهندس فراس2 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الـــــف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم وبصرااحه هذا احلا قسم ومجال حلو كثير


----------



## mr.moooha (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك افتتاح القسم واتمنى أن تعم الاستفادة الجميع


----------



## عنسيكو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم يا حبيبي الورد وعاشت ايدك على الحلول مال لاثي*​


----------



## angel2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك افتتاح القسم نهنئ انفسنا قبل ان نهنئ المشرف على المنتدى لجهوده المبذولة 
الحمدلله


----------



## Prince Soft (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي المهندس

و جزاك الله خيرا علي أفتتاح هذا القسم المهم و الرائع

و دمت بألف خير


----------



## الرسام الصغير (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهطالما انتظرنا هذا القسم - واشكر القائمين على عليه دائما وابدا الى الامام انشاء الله وشكر خاص الى كل من ساعد فى ظهور هذا القسم والى مديرى ومشرفى المنتدى هذا ما عوتمونا دائما عليه - الجديد - المفيد كل التحية الشكر والف مبروك ( الرسام الصغير )


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ابن البصرة الفيحاء (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروووك يا مهندسي ع القسم الجديد

واتمنى طرح المشاريع والملعومات 

المميزه والمفيده 

لكم ودي


----------



## ||محمد الحربي|| (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد

وأنا خصيصا سجلت من أجل هذا القسم

||تحياتي لكم|| 
/​


----------



## gemy212 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم المساعده عند جهاز فاكس ولا اعر ازاى اركبه ولا التعامل معه ارجو الافاده بليز بليز


----------



## sewarkh (28 نوفمبر 2009)

alfffff mbroook o enshallh ela el 2mam


----------



## roke2009 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ألف مبروك وبارك الله فيكم_


----------



## رجاء العراقية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
ارجو المساعدة والاجابة على التساؤل التالي : ايهما اصعب دراسة هندسة الاتصالات ام هندسة تقنية الحاسبات 
مع خالص شكري واعتزازي وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## عراقيه انا (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي رجاء وانت بخير
ليس لدي خبره بهذا الموضوع لكن اني اختصاصي هندسة الاتصالات واشوفها صعبة بالنسبه الي لكن حلوة.


----------



## رجاء العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للرد يا غالية انت الاحلى


----------



## رجاء العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا امكن الاخت ( عراقية انا ) المواد التي تدرسوها في المرحلة الاولى او الكورس الاول ... صورة عامة عنها ... رجاءا


----------



## الاسد الجائع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

تحية لكل اعضاء المنتدى انا مشترك جديد وهذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى ارجو ان تقبلونني عضو في المنتدى
انا اعمل في شركة اتصالات حاليا


----------



## عراقيه انا (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي ندرس مادة logic والكترون وسيركت
وبرمجة( لغة السي) ورياضيات وhtml


----------



## م. كمال الضراسي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراٌ لمجهوداتكم الرائعه...وفق الله الجميع الى كل خير​


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (6 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ارجو ان تفيدكم هذه المعلومات*​
*•ما هو نظام CDMA -أنواع أنظمة CDMA ومزاياه*
*•سيطور نظام الـ CDMA طرق الاتصال بين البشر ويسهل نفاذهم إلى المعلومات*


*CDMA خدمة حديثة لها جذور عميقة, خدمة تنطلق بسرعة الصوت متصدرة جميع وسائل الاتصالات اللاسلكية التقليدية. خدمة تخطت حدودها بنقل البيانات لاسلكياً بسرعة اكبر من الخطوط السلكية.*
*




*

*عالم الهواتف النقاله*
*يبدو وانه لن يكون الهاتف المحمول أو "الموبايل" مجرد هاتف فحسب، وإنما سيكون حاسوبًا وتليفزيونًا وجريدة ومكتبة ومفكرة شخصية، وبطاقة ائتمان في نفس الوقت، وذلك مع دخول نظام جديد للإتصالات اللاسلكية في عالم الهواتف النقاله وهو نظام CDMA ويعني بالعربية نظام النفاذ المتعدد بالتقسيم الكودي*
*وقد أجاز الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات I.T.U. هذا النظام ووضع المواصفات التقنية له في اكتوبر 2000 ليفتح عالمًا جديدًا من الاتصالات متعددة الوسائط، تجعل العالم بين يدي مستخدم الهاتف المتنقل في ظل هذا النظام. *
*نظام الـ CDMA سوف يطور بشكل قاطع طرق الاتصال بين البشر ونفاذهم إلى المعلومات وأسلوب عملهم وحتى أنشطتهم الاجتماعية أو الشخصية، وذلك بفضل السرعة التي يتميز بها والخدمات الجديدة التي لم نعهدها من مشغلي انظمة الهواتف النقالة التقليدية. *
*يمثل نظام سي دي ام أ CDMA الجيل الثالث للاتصالات اللاسلكية ويتيح النفاذ إلى مجموعة من الخدمات اللاسلكية عريضة النطاق التي توفر معلومات شخصية أو تجارية، كما يتيح النفاذ بسرعة عالية إلى شبكة "الإنترنت"، ويمكن للمشتركين تلقي أخبار مسبقة التحديد ومعدة خصيصًا لهم، وكذلك البحث في نشرات تحتوي على مواد مرئية أو سمعية، هذا بالإضافة إلى الوصول إلى البريد الإلكتروني المصور أو السمعي، وكذلك تنظيم مؤتمرات بالفيديو أثناء انتقال المشترك من مكان إلى آخر.*
*ان تكنولوجيا CDMA تعتبر اليوم أكثر تقنيات الاتصالات النقالة نضوجا. حيث تتميز بتفوق واضح في وضوح الصوت يضاهي الاتصالات السلكية مع قلة الإشعاعات وسرية الخدمة. اذ يبلغ معدل سرعة النقل عبرها من 6ر153kbps إلى 2 ميجا.*

*ماهو نظام CDMA *

*يعتمد نظام CDMA على تقنية الطيف المنتشر spread-spectrum بينما تستخدم الهواتف الخلوية الأقدم المعتمدة على TDMA والـ GSM على تقنية الطيف المنتشر من خلال تقسيم طيف الراديو إلى حزم ترددية ضيقة. ولزيادة السعة فإن هذه الشبكات تقوم بدمج عدة مكالمات هاتفية على نفس القناة الترددية. ولكن هناك حد أقصى لعدد المستخدمين لنفس القناة قبل أن تحدث تشوشات وتقطعات في الإشارة المنقولة. أما نظام الـ CDMA فهو يخصص كود (شيفرة) محدد لكل مكالمة هاتفية وبالتالي فإنه يمكن لمجموعة من الإشارات الراديوية أن تتقاسم مدى واسع من ترددات الراديو, بحيث يلتقط كل مستقبل المكالمة التي تخصه بناء على الكود الذي تحمله. *



*مفهوم الدخول المتعدد Multiplexing في نظام CDMA*
*



*

*تقنية التضمين مستخدمة منذ الخمسينات لإرسال أكثر من إشارة على نفس القناة وهو يستخدم في الاتصالات من خلال الألياف البصرية حيث يتم تجزئة مجموعة كبيرة من البيانات إلى أجزاء صغيرة ترسل في نفس الوقت على أطوال موجات ضوئية مختلفة ثم تجمع مرة أخرى عند المستقبل. وينطبق نفس المبدأ على الاتصال اللاسلكي إلا أن الأطوال الموجية المستخدمة تقع في منطقة الراديو من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي. والمخطط التالي يوضح أهمية النظامين للحفاظ على البيانات من التشتت بواسطة التداخل قبل وصولها إلى المستخدم كما انه يجعلها من اكثر الانظمة اللاسلكية سرية واماناً.*

*أنواع أنظمة CDMA *


*CDMA IS-95A *
*بداء العمل به في يوليو 1993م ويسمى ايضا TIA/EIA IS-95 ويحتوي على العديد من الميزات التي كان اهمها توفير سرعة عالية لنقل البيانات تصل إلى 14.4كيلو بت في الثانية.*

*CDMA IS-95B : 2.5G*
*بداء العمل به في سبتمبر عام 1999م ويسمى ايضا TIA/EIA-95 ويحتوي على العديد من الميزات التي كان اهمها توفير سرعة عالية لنقل البيانات تصل إلى 64 كيلو بت في الثانية*

*CDMA 2000 X1 *
*يعتبر من انظمة الجيل الثالث باعتبارة يحتوي على ميزات عديده منها تبادل الملتيميديا, وقد أجازه الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات I.T.U. في اكتوبر 2000 *

*و يوجد نوعين من نظام CDMA2000*
*الاول: CDMA2000 1X وهذا النظام يقدم سرعات مضاعفة لنقل الصوت وسرعة نقل للبيانات تصل إلى 307 ميجا بايت في الثانية.*
*الثاني: CDMA2000 1xEV-DO*
*يقدم سرعات عالية لحمل البيانات تتراوح بين 2.4 و 3.09كيلو بت في الثانية كما يدعم تبادل تطبيقات الملتيميديا الكبيره من نوع MP3 *


*WCDMA*
*وهو يمثل الجيل الثالث المطور من نظام CDMA. ويستخدم قنوات اتصال ذات ترددات عاليه مقدارها 5 ميقا هرتز كما ان له القدره على *
*نقل بيانات تصل إلى 384 كيلوبت في الثانية, وفي ظروف خاصة يمكن ان تصل إلى 2 ميقا بايت. وقد بدأت بعض الدول تجريب هذا النظام في اغراض تبادل البيانات *

*الميزات العامة لنظام CDMA*
*· نقاوة عالية في نقل الصوت والبيانات*
*· اكثر اماناً مع حماية فعاله من التسرب غير المشروع للمكالمات او البيانات *
*· عدد مرات المكالمات الفاشله اقل بما يساوي 15 مره عن الموبايل التقليدي. *
*· اجهزة الهاتف تعمل باستخدام اشارات ترددية منخفضة جدا مما يجعل استخدامها اكثر امانا على صحة الناس فيما يخص الاشعاعات كما انها توفر استهلاك البطارية.*
*·الاستخدام الفعال للموجات الترددية frequency band*
*· لايحتاج إلى تخطيط الترددات frequency planning*
*· السهولة والمرونة العالية في تطوير النظام ترقيته وتحديثه.*


*أنظمة الجيل الثالث*
*CDMA 2000*
*تؤكد دراسة للاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات أن هذه الثورة التكنولوجية هي نتيجة جهود كبيرة بذلها القطاع الصناعي في الدول المتقدمة على المستويين الفكري والهندسي بغية تحقيق قفزة نوعية تتخطى التفكك الذي طغى حتى اليوم على عالم الاتصالات اللاسلكية، وقد أدى هذا في النهاية إلى صدور قرار هام بالإجماع على المواصفات التقنية الخاصة بأنظمة الجيل الثالث CDMA - 2000. *
*الخدمات المتنقلة*
*إن هذا الاتفاق يعني أنه من الممكن تحقيق التشغيل البيني بالكامل للأنظمة المتنقلة لأول مرة في التاريخ. *
*كما توضح دراسة الاتحاد الدولي أنه من الضروري توفير حرية التنافس للقطاع الخاص في بيئة خالية من العوائق التي تحول دون نشر أنظمة الجيل الثالث، كي يتمكن المستهلكون من الاستفادة من هذه المنافسة على الصعيد العالمي، وهذا هو ما ستتمكن أنظمة CDMA – 2000 من تحقيقه إذا ما التزمت جميع الأطراف المعنية بالمواصفات التي اتفق عليها بشأن هذه الأنظمة. *

*تشفير زمني *
*ويتميز معيار تلك الأنظمة بمرونته وإمكانية تطوير تطبيقاته على أساس معيار وحيد ينطوي على خمسة أوجه ممكنة لبنية موجات الراديو، هي زمن التردد وموجة حاملة وحيدة وتشفير زمني وموجات حاملة متعددة والانتشار المباشر، وتقوم هذه الأوجه على ثلاث تكنولوجيات هي الشبكات القائمة على بروتوكول إنترنت IP والمعيار المطور ANSI - 41 والنظام المطور GSM (MAP). *
*وقد ساد اتفاق واسع على أن تكون أسعار أنظمة CDMA – 2000 في حدود معقولة تجذب كلاً من المشغلين والمشتركين، وذلك عن طريق التكيف مع الأنظمة الحالية وتصميم الأنظمة الجديدة من وحدات قابلة للتوسع بسهولة؛ لاستيعاب تزايد المشتركين ومناطق التغطية وأنماط الخدمة بما يجعلها مرنة للغاية، وتقوم على نظام يسمح بتشغيل بيني كامل مع تجوال عالمي. *
*كما أن أنظمة CDMA – 2000 تسمح للمشغلين بالانتقال من شبكاتهم الحالية إلى شبكات الجيل الثالث المحسنة الأولية مع إتاحة الفرصة لاستعمال تخصيصات جديدة من الطيف الترددي أو إعادة استعمال أجزاء الطيف المستعملة حاليًا في أنظمة الجيل الثاني عندما يقل استعمال هذه الأنظمة، أي أن هذا التنوع في إمكانيات التشغيل يمكن المشغلين من تشكيل سوق جديدة ومربحة مع الاحتفاظ بالأرباح التي تدرها الخدمات القائمة والاستفادة بالكامل من استثمارات أنظمة الجيل الثاني. *
*ومن المتوقع أن تقدم أنظمة الجيل الثالث من الاتصالات المتنقلة حلولاً فعالة لتقليص الثغرة في مجال الاتصالات بين الدول المتقدمة والنامية؛ وذلك لأن الأنظمة اللاسلكية قليلة التكلفة نسبيًّا فيما يتعلق بتركيبها وإدارتها وصيانتها وسرعة إنشائها وتؤمن النفاذ إلى المناطق الوعرة جغراف*يًّا.


----------



## سعاد علقم (9 يناير 2010)

بلييييز بدي مساعدة من مهندسين الاتصالات 
انا بحاجة لمشروع تخرج لدرجة الدبلوم في هندسة الاتصالات


----------



## شعاركو (13 يناير 2010)

مبروووك على افتتاح هذا القسم كما اتمنى اني كنت مهندس اتصالات ولكن الحمدلله


----------



## (femo(ksa (13 يناير 2010)

تهانييييييييييييينا على القسم الجدييييد 
وفي نفس الشيء هو التخصص الا حا ادرسه السنة الجاية فيuk


----------



## haroush5 (16 يناير 2010)

_السلام عليكم انا اسمى عبدالفتاح مهندس اتصالات _
_جديد معكم فى الملتقى ان شاء الله نستفيد منكم وتقبلونى معكم_


----------



## محمد الامين عبدو (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاتو
الحمد لله والف الف الف مبروك علي هزا العمل الجيد جدا وانشا الله نستفيد اكثر وكل الناس 
واشكر كل من قام بهزا القسم الجميل


----------



## هناءالشريف (28 يناير 2010)

مبروك يا شباب وانشاء الله موفقين


----------



## طالب في الاتصالات (28 يناير 2010)

انا احمد سليمان طالب في هندسة الاتصالات وانشاء الله القى كل معلومة احتاج اليها


----------



## طالب في الاتصالات (28 يناير 2010)

:20::10:


ولاء ابوصالح قال:


> *السلام عليكم ارجو ان تفيدكم هذه المعلومات*​
> 
> *•ما هو نظام cdma -أنواع أنظمة cdma ومزاياه*
> *•سيطور نظام الـ cdma طرق الاتصال بين البشر ويسهل نفاذهم إلى المعلومات*
> ...


----------



## Kamal.E (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل ممكن أن أجد جوابا لهذا السؤال ؟؟
في المملكة السعودية كم هو أجر المجاز ( لذيه إجازة جامعية ) في الشبكة المعلوماتية ؟ مع خبرة سنة في مجال الإتصالات
المرجوا الإفادة و شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## فارس الأقصى (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

أنا طالب هندسة شبكات

هل تخصصي يكون في قسم هندسة الإتصالات ؟


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوالبراء99 (17 فبراير 2010)

*الف مبروك ونتمنى المزيد مع الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## م. بكر الشيخ (17 فبراير 2010)

مبروووك وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Ahmad Dweikat (18 فبراير 2010)

مبروك علينا هذا القسم 
وافتخر اني من طلاب هذا القسم


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (26 فبراير 2010)

مبروك الأفتتاح


----------



## abakaba (26 فبراير 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samer dhnoon (3 مارس 2010)

بدي شرح مادة الالكترونيات بالعربي وخاصة وحدة الديودات في الدوائرة 
وبعض الاسئلة اذا في امكانية


----------



## ابو سترنكي (9 مارس 2010)

الى الامام نحبكم في الله


----------



## ابو سترنكي (9 مارس 2010)

نحبكم في الله


----------



## oai1990 (11 مارس 2010)

*بالعربي*

انا عضو جديد في المنتدى ......... اتمنى ان تقبلوني كصديق.​


----------



## so3ad123 (19 مارس 2010)

وانا كمان الف مبروك وانشاء الله نشوفو المزيد والله يكمل عليكم


----------



## golden hunter (22 مارس 2010)

it will be a nice department


----------



## dahaboz (21 أبريل 2010)

نتمني التقدم و الازدهار للموقع و للقسم


----------



## ادور (14 مايو 2010)

مبروك كككككككككككككككك


----------



## smayal (24 مايو 2010)

مبروك لكل مهندسي الاتصالات


----------



## محمود المحمدي (26 مايو 2010)

ارك الله فيكم وننتظر وزكاة العلم تعليمه


----------



## sabhaallan (26 مايو 2010)

10000 mabrook .....


----------



## moam22 (31 مايو 2010)

لكم كل التحايا والتقدير 
عضو قديم جديد
للاسف نسيت ايميل العضوية السابقة
وكم اسعد بعودتي بعضويتي الجديدة


----------



## huassam adil (1 يونيو 2010)

*تتطوير هندسة الاتصالات*

السلام عليكم يااخواني 
نتمني منكم ومنى ان تتضافر جهودنا من تتطوير هذا المجال حتى نستفيد ويستفيد غيرنا 

وشكرا وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير


----------



## الساره (15 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك توني مسجله خريجه هندسه الاتصالات اتمني التوفيق


----------



## gh_ht_8896 (17 يوليو 2010)

أنا مهندس إتصالات مشكورين على إفتتاح القسم


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

mashkooooooooooooor


----------



## عماد عماري (19 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك لكم 
ولكن هل هذا مرتبط بهندسه الصوت انا اقصد السماعات و الميكروفونات وغيرها من هندسه الصوت
وشكرا
الرجاء الرد السريع


----------



## كونى عائشة (23 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله على كم الاعضاء الجدد
ربنا يوفقكم ومنتظرين مشاركاتكم المتميزة فى القسم


----------



## أيمن فواد طربوش (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً علي قبولي في المنتدي


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*باراك الله في الجهود والى الامام*


*باراك الله في الجهود والى الامام*​​


----------



## vivabarsha (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك على هذا القسم الرهيب


----------



## الشعيبي321 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

we are always ready to post 


thanks for alll


----------



## albarie (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك على الافتتاح,,,


----------



## end of world (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوكم خالد
عضو جديد بالقسم 
فهل من مرحب


----------



## engosama88 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك الإقتتاح ودائما في تقدم


----------



## sate (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مبروك للجميع بافتتاح القسم الجديد 
وعسى ان نقدم خيرا لامتنا


----------



## mido99991 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووك:73::20:​


----------



## سوبر ماجنت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبروك واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا للخير حيث كان


----------



## الغلا الذبوحي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبرووك لافتتاح هذا القسم ..


----------



## المهندسه نوسه (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك اتمنى لكم المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## diaa eldeen (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبر وك افتتاح القسم وتحية لكل المهندسين القائمين عليه


----------



## abdelhak34t (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف مبروك ونتمنى المزيد*​


----------



## علوي المهندسي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن البدالة اللاسلكية


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك*


----------



## 55034 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تهنئة من كل قلبي على هذا الانجاز الرائع ومبروك لكل المهندسين القائمين على هذا القسم


----------



## محمد الدسيس (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك بالتوفيق


----------



## Ali adil mohamed (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك عليكم افتتاح قسم هندسة الاتصالات..

وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم..


----------



## sufian mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لاضافة القسم الجديد وانشاء الله الفائده تعم الجميع


----------



## محمد الدسيس (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك افتتاح قسم الاتصالات ومزيد من الاقسام


----------



## smayal (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الاتصالات الاتصالات الاتصالات الاتصالات الاتصالات الاتصالات مرحبا


----------



## GOLDEN LINE (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك للكل افتتاح القسم وان شاء الله الكل يستفاد منه


----------



## monika (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارغب في معرفة برنامج الاتصال لمجاني بالموبايل


----------



## heba56 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك علينا القسم الجديد ودايما للامام


----------



## احمدعاشور (9 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
thnxxxxxxxxxxxx alotttttttt


----------



## محمود المحمدي (10 يناير 2011)

مبروك القسم وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## م.عمريوسف (19 يناير 2011)

[ م.عمر يوسف(] الــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبروووووووك القسم الجديــــــــــــــــــــــــــد 
وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## م.عمريوسف (19 يناير 2011)

الوووووووووووووووووو في حراره ولا مافي 
الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد المعنى بالاتصالات لتعم الفائده على جميع المهندسيين
وشكرا جزيلا لكم,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبدو عبادى (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## tit00s (24 يناير 2011)

i hope we share ideas together for ever


----------



## eng_safa (29 يناير 2011)

مبروك..ان شاء الله ما نقصر


----------



## Adamant (11 فبراير 2011)

ولله شئ جميل و مبروك علينا جميعا..ونشكر هالناس الطيبة


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (11 فبراير 2011)

مبروكككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## Eng-binalwi (12 مارس 2011)

ربنا يوفق لما فية الخير والفائدة للجميع وشكر لكم ....


----------



## teena (14 مارس 2011)

_مشكورين كثير ع الجهود الاكثر من روعه والئ الامام دائما_
:12:


----------



## teena (14 مارس 2011)

_مشكورين كثير ع الجهود الاكثر من روعه والئ الامام دائما_
:12:


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (15 مارس 2011)

الى الامام دوماء يا اجمل منتدى في الدنياء


----------



## محمد طه من الله (16 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد واتمنى ان اجد الجديد المفيد في هذا التخصص.الف مبروك


----------



## morero2006 (16 مارس 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك لكل مهندسي الاتصالات


----------



## sahar alhassan (25 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله الي الامام يارب


----------



## aldawdi (27 مارس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## الشبح 2020 (29 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك وعايزين صيانة التليفون الارضى له نصيب


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

*تهنئة من القلب بافتتاح القسم الجديد
دائما الى الامام
*​


----------



## billal03 (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك افتتاح القسم
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ماهر المهندس1 (9 أبريل 2011)

مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم الجميل وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## walidenginer (26 أبريل 2011)

10000000000000000000000000 مبروك


----------



## walidenginer (26 أبريل 2011)

*تهنئة من القلب بافتتاح القسم الجديد
دائما الى الافضل​*


----------



## mohamed.ragab (7 مايو 2011)

good luck


----------



## حيدر عباس جزاع (23 مايو 2011)

*ماهر المهندس1*

السلام عليكم الارسال والاستلام في التليفون السلكي في سلكين ام واحد منهما ارجو الاجابه


----------



## محمود* (24 مايو 2011)

مبروك القسم وان شاء الله يكون مصدر فائده للكل .... شكرا


----------



## Ali adil mohamed (5 يوليو 2011)

مبروك لكل المهندسين افتتاح هذا القسم..ولو التهنئة جات متأخرة..

الله يوفق الجميييييييييع


----------



## fadelkmy (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اود ان تساعدون يا اخوه في موضوع وهو عمل شبكه للاتصال عنطريق النت وذلك بأ ستخدام VOIP و IP ارجو المساعده WWW.LINKSYS.COM


----------



## شكري عبد الحميد (8 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح القسم


----------



## electro-eng (26 يوليو 2011)

رائع للغاية.. أقوى قسم


----------



## nourmtr (6 أغسطس 2011)

مبروك الف الف مبررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## Ahmad-Bit (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل يعرف أحد منكم خوارزمية تشفير لمقاطع الفيديو لإرسالها عبر الايميل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ود مزمل (8 أغسطس 2011)

تمام خالص ان شاء الله نحو الامام


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## دفئ الروح (16 أغسطس 2011)

جميل ، بانتظار جديدهم


----------



## العبسي2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

متشكرين كثيييير 

وربنا يبارك يارب


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر للقايكمين علي المنتدي ولجهودكم الكبيرة الله يعينكم 
ويعطيييييكم العافية


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على قسم الاتصالات


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يمكن الافادة ما هي الدورات ولغات البرمجة المفيدة لمهندس الكترونيات اتصالات


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مبررررروك القسم الجديد


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

انشاء الله يستفيد من القسم كل المهندسين


----------



## eng.mai90 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

loooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أصدقائي اخواني واخواتي المهندسين اعتقد ان هذا القسم من افضل الاقسام التي تم افتتاحها لا سيما بأن هذا القسم رائع بكل ما به من فائدة لمهندسين الاتصالات والشبكات لذا اتمنى لهذا القسم مزيدا من التطور الدائم ومجارات ما في العالم من جديد لنظم الاتصالات ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابو عبييد


----------



## salah2010300 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاماااااااااااام انشاء الله​


----------



## احمد اشرف الخياط (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## زيكـو (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو إضافة الموضيع التي تفيد كل الاشخاص .....

وخاصة المبتدئين...


----------



## مثيرالعواصف (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروكـ على الافتتاح وباركـ الله فيكم بالف الف خير على ماقدمتم


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك من القلب ونفع الله بكم وتوج جهودكم بالتوفيق*​


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## م ايهاب جميل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مبروك انشالله النجاح والتفوق


----------



## newborisers (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا newborisers وانا اختصاصي هندسة اتصالات ومن سجلت في الملتقى لم اجد في خيارات قسمة الاختصاص 
اختصاص الاتصالات ولذلك سجلت في الكهرباء فأرجوا منكم ان تعلموني كيف استطيع ان اغير اختصلصي او تعلموني كيقف استطيع الوصول الى ادارة الملتقى لاعلمهم بذلك
ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## أكرم العامري (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافية ولو تاخرتم


----------



## بطين (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة والحمد للة ع كل حال ووووومبركين على فتح قسم الاتصالات نتمنى ان يتحفنا مهندسينة بالجديد ولطالما انتظرناة طويلا" .


----------



## fouzi84 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fouzi84 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## smayal (6 يناير 2012)

2012 مبارك


----------



## omar3rat (12 يناير 2012)

مبارك القسم الجديد
دائماً الى الامام


----------



## newborisers (15 يناير 2012)

توجد دوره في السيسكو ccna على اليوتيوب وبشكل كتاب pdf فأنصح من مهندسين الاتصالات في تعلم هذه الدوره لانها مفيده جدا جدا في عالم الاتصالات فأنا خصيصا تعلمت منها الكثير الكثير ممن لا اتعلمه من الجامعه واختصاصي
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان...


----------



## SUHAD# (19 يناير 2012)

*ألف مبروك ....وإلى اأمام ​*


----------



## البحترى (19 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..*
*هذا شى عظم وربان يوفق الجميع:32:*


----------



## البحترى (19 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..*


----------



## يا اللة (2 أبريل 2012)

مبروك الافتتاح


----------



## sas_2010 (5 أبريل 2012)

*يا مسهل الامر يارب
*


----------



## سموالمعالي (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة نبارك افتتاح القسم مع انها متاخرة نتمنى ان تكون هناك مسابقات في قسم هندسة الاتصالات عبارة عن بحوث عن الاتصالات وهكذا مسابقات بدون مقابل طبعا ولكن لتعم الفائدة


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## EC engineer (9 يونيو 2012)

*نتمنى من كل مهندسي الاتصالات المشتركين في هذا المنتدى المبدع ان يتحفونا بما يملكون من معلومات تفيد معشر الاتصالات وشكرا
*​


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## savo_aljobory (22 يونيو 2012)

مبروووووك على هذا القسم الرائع


----------



## shawgy (22 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## salehzain (24 يونيو 2012)

بسم العلى العظيم اطل عليكم باشراقاتكم التى تنير لنا دروب المعرفة مع فائق امتنانى وشكرى للقائمين على امر المنتدى


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

إلى الأمام ومشكورين


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Haneen Dagher (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مبروك القسم الجديد .. انا بدرس هندسة اتصالات وان شاء الله انو بنستفيد كلنا هون


----------



## صالح حسين الجبوري (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي اسال الله لي ولكم العلم النافع انشاء الله


----------



## ماجد كشوب (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*طلب إستشارة*

مساء الخير........... للجميع

لوسمحت عندي سؤال ....:69:

أنا تخصصي برمجة الإتصالات
mobile computing
ماهي الدورات المناسبة لتقويتي
في التخصص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شكرا لكم


----------



## سوما سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله بارك الله فيك نششكر اهتمامك وياريت نجد تسلسل لاساسيات الاتصاالات


----------

